# 3/8 9,5 mm most devastating setup?



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

To all my fellow *9,5mm* steel shooters: 

At a short draw with fixed anchor point, what is the hardest hitting setup you use/used so far? 

Bands and taper ✔


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been shooting BSB .75 up to .9 Sniper Sling yellow in the 30" to 32" ish draw range at a 500%+ elongation factor. I get about 300fps at 32" on a warm day and get a good 275fps ish at the little bit shorter draw. At the 35+ yard range the 3/8' steel hits very hard and will smack any big Pigeon size game or big rabbit for sure.

Hope this helps,

wll


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you it sure does, will get some. 75 bsb white these days, will go for an 25-15 taper. 
What draw was better the yellow ss or bsb white?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

whothafvck said:


> Thank you it sure does, will get some. 75 bsb white these days, will go for an 25-15 taper.
> What draw was better the yellow ss or bsb white?


They both are powerful, the BSB what is stiffer and has a very solid wall and is a powerhouse. The .9 Sniper Sling is a bit softer but really sends 'em. I think the .9 yellow may be tougher and last a bit longer ?

wll


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

We'll see in short time, guess it's all about trying out all the possible tapers to see what will hit hardest in the end with decent life span per bandset.


----------



## Anthony Reynolds (10 mo ago)

madmax96 said:


> To all my fellow *9,5mm* steel shooters:
> 
> At a short draw with fixed anchor point, what is the hardest hitting setup you use/used so far?
> 
> Bands and taper ✔


I run 20mm x30mm tbg with a 5.5 active band length and the longest shot was 40yrds of a squirrel. Head shot tho. I know tbg isn’t the best but I used it for a while and it worked pretty damn well


----------

